# Help Gig Harbor WA



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Hi, my first post. :help: I was wondering if there is someone on this forum that's in the Gig Harbor WA area that could help me calibrate my stereo setup. Mainly the two subs. I have a Pioneer Elite system, 7.1 with two SVS PC-13 ultras, one with new digital amp and an SVS PB-12 NSD hooked to the center channel with Cerwin Vegas all round, and a Klipsch RC-64 center. I don't have a laptop. I am willing to pay a fair price for the help. I have done the full auto MCACC, but I still need someone with the right tool for the job, Thanks in advance...


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you don't get a reply here you can always consult a professional. HAA


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

I have called on a couple pros, and they are a bit pricey. Im hoping I can find someone on here with a laptop that has a program, and knows how to tame the beast. The "Ge ek Squad" wants $200, but can I trust that they know what there doing?


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you considered one of the options for auto-eq of subs. There are a few that others have had good experiences with that don't cost much more than you have stated you're willing to pay a one-time visitor, but will allow you to re-calibrate if for any reason you reconfigure your room. One suggestion would be the AntiMode 8033. That's the cheapest automatic one I know of (considering you already have a receiver), but there are others. Depending on the amount of work you're willing to put in, there are also lots of configurable equalizers.


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

The unit I have is the Pioneer Elite VSX-23TXH. I was looking at the Feedback Destroyer DSP-1124P, but I have all my pre outs being used so I dont even know if this would work with my setup. I dont know how to post a picture of the back of it yet. Also im using two SVS subs. Thanks...


----------

